# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Pappasito...part2

## Cohiba

Hey All...Happy 4th!!!

It's been awhile since I posted so here goes:


I remember either hearing or reading...maybe I posted it...on this site about a Pappas restaurant of some sort coming to OKC ...some time back.  Well today my fiancee and I drove home from Galveston and stopped ..I won't tell so I won't get anyone in trouble...at a Pappasito's and ate.

I asked the manager if he/she...heard the rumor of OKC and the status of a Pappas coming to OKC.

They had but since COVID the company consolidated and kept a tight reign on the restaurants they had.  They are slowly trying out a Blues Smokehouse/BBQ restaurant but OKC is on hold.... indefinitely.


I told the manager ..."Don't let Tilman Frettita /Landry's get his foothold here before you all decide on OKC."....we both laughed.

Dang it!!!  I was hoping they would give OKC &Tulsa a try.

Happy 4th 2022
Cohiba

----------


## Pete

They bought land and submitted plans for a Pappadeaux way back in 2014.

Never went forward and for a while had their land on Memorial for sale.

But they took it off the market and still own it, so there is hope!

Here is a link to their original plans:

https://www.okctalk.com/showthread.p...619#post818619

----------

